# Downtube Fender



## dsimp1712 (Mar 1, 2010)

Taking one last look at options and I like the looks of Downtube fenders, but I'm just curious as to how effective they are?

Has anyone used them? What'd you think?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I did for a couple of weeks...










from nothing to use them was really great...you need to play a while to find the best position, so you wont get wet... no comparison to a full fender, but they are fine.

I think mtbxplorer use them too


----------



## dsimp1712 (Mar 1, 2010)

Right on, thanks man. Did you find your feet getting soaked? I heard that could happen, or did that person just not position it right?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

oh yeah...that... I think it is true....I got my feet soaked the one time the road was really wet....but I was using booties so I didn't care too much...I was talking about the upper body/face :thumbsup:

I was using this sks version, don't know if there is a larger one in the market.


----------



## dsimp1712 (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the quick response.

That's the one I was looking at too. Only 6.50 on jenson


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I use full fenders with mudflaps and still get my feet wet once in awhile. If you have to cross a deep puddle or it's pouring rain while you're riding then it's inevitable.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I see my front fender as a face/upper body protector more than a leg/foot protector. A downtube fender is something, but for my commuter it's all about keeping the road gunk out of my teeth. The water that hits my face comes off of the top of the tire, and hangs in the air until I ride through it. A full fender stops this, and any protection of the legs/feet is an added bonus. For me, a downtube fender is a minimal help at best.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Livestock byproduct on road = full fenders all year long. This organic you don't need.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*front fender*



CommuterBoy said:


> I see my front fender as a face/upper body protector more than a leg/foot protector. A downtube fender is something, but for my commuter it's all about keeping the road gunk out of my teeth. The water that hits my face comes off of the top of the tire, and hangs in the air until I ride through it. A full fender stops this, and any protection of the legs/feet is an added bonus. For me, a downtube fender is a minimal help at best.


Especilly with fatter tires.The water off the top of the tire hits me right in the face.


----------

